# Surf Fishing This Afternoon



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

I am considering going fishing this evening on the gulf at Pcolabeach.I need an expert to tell me if the conditions are good. What do you guys think?


----------



## booyahfishing (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.weather.com/outlook/recreation/outdoors/fishing/32514?from=fishing_forecast&dayParam=2

I am by no means an expert, but I always check out this website cause its gives the weather and the supposed times for bites. I have found it to be fairly accurate, especially in the last month or so regarding the afternoon bite hitting good right before sundown.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

High tide at 2 p.m.

Decreasing North winds and small surf.

Sounds worth a shot.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Sweeeet!! Thanks! Shows this evening shaping up nicely. Put my dinner in the microwave...I'm gone


----------



## booyahfishing (Jul 8, 2008)

How did the chart work out for ya? You catch anything?


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

I gave a report on a blog last night titled "Monday evening fishing on the gulf" I didn't get one hit. I guess I wasn't holding my mouth right. Still had a blast though...it was beautiful evening. Thanks for the tip on the web page. Can't be correct everytime. Thanks


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

It's still hit and miss right now, don't get discouraged with your results. As the water warms up it will get better.


----------

